# Frog ok by itself?



## BarthVader (Jun 5, 2009)

Hello!

I'm new to raising poison dart frogs, and recently purchased a 2 month old d. tinc cobalt. I heard they were territorial, and didn't have a lot of room in my apartment for a large vivarium, so I just purchased one froglet, which I keep in a 10 gallon vivarium set up. I usually hear about frogs being kept in groups, but will my little one be ok alone? 
Also, is it old enough that it can be kept in a 10 gallon aquarium and still find it's food ok? It seems to be eating all it's fruit flies (I feed it in the morning before I go to work, and when I come home there aren't any left in the tank), but I was wondering if fruit flies hide in the substrate. 

This is such a cool experience so far, and I want to make sure I do everything right and that my frog will live for a long time. So far the temp and humidity are all correct, and my little one is very active and alert. I love reading all these posts, they are very helpful!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't see any problem with keeping one cobalt by itself. I did that for a little while.

Fruit flies will disperse throughout the tank and in the substrate. Make sure to watch him when you feed him to make sure you see him getting a few before heading off to work.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

If you dont have enough time to watch him eat before you go to work you can always feed him when you get home.


----------



## crentania (Jul 22, 2008)

Most of us keep our frogs quarantined by themselves in a small tank for anywhere from 2 weeks to 3 months, so I don't see a problem at all with keeping your little guy alone. You can always choose to get him/her a buddy and a larger tank down the road if you so choose  (and you will! It's an evil evil addiction!) I enjoy having them alone for a little while just so I can make sure they are in fact eating, and active and it sounds like you've got all your bases covered already. Congrats!


----------



## BarthVader (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies! One more question: How do you dust fruitflies? It's so easy to dust crickets when I'm feeding them to my firebellies, but it seems like it will be hard to dust fruitflies without getting excess dust in the tank or fruit fly jar.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

i tap my flies into an extra 32oz container with the calcium+vitamins and then just shake em around. To get them into your tank just tap it on its side, the fruit flies will go but the powder will stay behind.


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

The trick to dusting is not to use too much. Then you will have left over dust and when you pour it into the container, extra dust will fall into the terrarium. Its good to put a little bit, and then see if the flies can handle dust without being extra before possibly adding more.


----------



## Dfrog (May 29, 2009)

I use a container and take a pinch of powder into the cup, get a funnel over the cup so it is easier to pour the flies in and swirl them around 

Have fun with your frogs!!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Check out your other post for a description of a feeding station.


Chris


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Keeping ur frog by its self is fine... i have a froglet thats been alone since he hatched out of the egg and he does just fine.. 

as for dusting fruit flys i do it like this. i take one empty 32 oz containner and put some cal or vite in it.. then take the FF culture bang them to the bottom remove the lid then begin to tap them into the empty containner with the dust in it once i put enough i swirl the feeding containner aorund to cover the flys with dust so now they cant climb and escape cause they just slide off the sides. and i band the Ff culture down and put the lid on. i do all of this in my kitchen i too have a tiny apartment and i have a big kitchen sink so i do this in the sink and then just wash the stray Ff's away.the more you do it the easier it will get because you will develope your own style of doing it.


----------

